# Alabama Mini's



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Here are some pics of my BRPs.

THESE THINGS ARE GREAT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Nice Ride's! any pic's of your track?


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

See this thread

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=137468


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow that first picture has a guy that looks just like our Tangtester!!! At least his back and head, Tang You been down there testing???


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

*Track*

The track in Hueytown is fun to run!!


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

My truck after a few runs on it.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

HEY!!!!! I know you


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

Yep


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Got the car ready for Thursday? I have mine built and ready to test. But if we run trucks I am ready for that too.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

No car going yet. Chassis is ready, body needs paint and I need to p/u another ESC to install. All the other ESC's I have are forward only...no reverse. 

The truck is all I will have this week.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

Scott, 

How did it go last week? I was in the middle of ceramic tile laying and could not get away. I will try to be there this Thursday if i can get back from Memphis in time.

Tim


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Car ran good against the trucks. Sat on the pole in single car qualifying and finished second I think in one of the mains. Not too bad for a maiden voyage.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Man looking at the track and the cars that looks like a blast


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

The looks are NOT decieving at all!!

I have travled all over racing 1/10 oval and been in some great company, great races and HUGE events. I must say that I have had as much if not more fun racing these little cars. They react very well to change so they are VERY TUNABLE.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats what the guy's and girls say that race up here!!!! The BRP cars are the most fun they have had with a RC car.
When will the rest of the world fig that out


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

We are trying to get the word out. So far we have about 5 or 6 new racers in the last two months.

If I can ever get my protable track designed and built I think things will REALLY take off.


----------



## D.Goodwin (Jan 29, 2005)

Scott,
I'm looking for those pics from last Thursday.
That was great racing,and more fun than I've
had since My win streak last month.
Dennis


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

ScottH said:


> We are trying to get the word out. So far we have about 5 or 6 new racers in the last two months.
> 
> If I can ever get my protable track designed and built I think things will REALLY take off.


Scott, 

What size and degree are you going for? The one we had a few years ago was banked 17 deg all the way around. It had four foot wide lanes and was about 20x12 over all.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Here are a few more pics.

Here is how we do it in Dixie!!!


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Check out my photo album for more pics.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

ACTION!!!


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

[/IMG] 








[/IMG] 








[/IMG] 








[/IMG] 








[/IMG] 








[/IMG] 








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sweet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.Goodwin (Jan 29, 2005)

:devil: Scott,
I can't believe you left out the main competition,
you know, the ole #6


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

D.Goodwin said:


> :devil: Scott,
> I can't believe you left out the main competition,
> you know, the ole #6



OOPS!!!!!

I added it, guess I will have to put a little something extra into the motor tuning I do for ya!


----------



## D.Goodwin (Jan 29, 2005)

:devil: :thumbsup: I hesr you talking NOW!!!
Jerry is going down.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

D -- If you can come out to the shop Tuesday night. J and I usually tune that night for Thursday.

I just can't give you too much, gotta keep something in reserves to beat you and Jason. :dude:


----------



## D.Goodwin (Jan 29, 2005)

If I get my car back in time,
My stepdaughters car broke down
and my truck stinks when it comes 
to gas mileage.
Otherwise it will have to be after
you get back.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

How did the racing go Thursday??

I hated to miss it but my daughter graduated so I HAD to be there!!

I will also miss this Thursday. I have a good excuse for that too. I AM ON A CRUISE!!! As I type this I am watching the ocen go by, we are at sea today on our way to Costa Mya. Thursday while you guys are racing I will have drink for you on the topside of the ship!!!


----------



## D.Goodwin (Jan 29, 2005)

:wave:  Scott,
Thanks for the boost,the motor runs great.
I need to debinde it. It seemed to be running
a little hot and the batteries dropped off pretty
quick.
Racing was good,missed You, Ronnie, and Wayne.
Jimmy and his son was there.
J. helped me out with my car setup.
It still stinks but it's better than it was. 
Dennis


----------



## D.Goodwin (Jan 29, 2005)

:dude:  Oh yes,
have a great time on your cruise Scott.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

D -- with the way J and I are setting up motors, you gotta have a FREEEEEEE car. Anything less is a battery HOG.

I will help you get her dialed in when I get back. Gotta run, my drink is ready!!!


----------



## D.Goodwin (Jan 29, 2005)

Scott,that sounds great to me.I'm ready to 
start winning again.
See you next week.
Sip a cool one for me. :wave:


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I told you guys I would have a drink in your honor. Here is what I was looking at while you guys were racing. And you were looking at each other's ugly mugs!!!   

This was taken by yours truly off the coast of Cozumel, Mexico.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Well it has been a while since anybody has updated the Alabama Mini scene.

We have had some GREAT RACING. MAN IS IT HOT!!!!

We have made yet another new class. It is the handout motor class. In this class you run a truck body, 9/52 gear and a handout motor. The motors are maintained by a few of us at the track so no need to worry about keeping that motor fresh. It has really made the racing tight.

We have an "open" (sort of) class as well. It is the car class. Here you run your own motor and a car body.

The new Bud's Bird body is GREAT!! You can really get the car inside it and it handles great as well. GREAT JOB BUD!!

We have has some new faces and some new-old faces join us. For those of you from the Alabama area Jimmy Simmons has made a return to electric racing along with his son Andrew. It did not take long for Jimmy to get back up front. I think I am going to have to tie a brick to his truck!! It has beed great reminicing about all the old times. Sandy Strump, The Bolink crew, Buddy Wolfe, the races at Springcove and on and on.

We have a few new racers as well and we are haveing to go to "C" mains now. The racing is getting so tight we are now in need of a scoring system.

Well that is ablout all for now. I will take some pictures this Thursday and post them up here.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

Great racing tonight guys.

Man, it was good to be back on the track tonight! Long time away but hope to be a regular again.


----------



## D.Goodwin (Jan 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: :Nitro,
We haven't seen you in a couple of weeks,We got the new 
scoreing system working.Hope you can get back to race
with us soon.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

D...

Yes, if all goes well I will be back this week. Two weeks ago it was closeout for my work. Last week I was out of town on work trip. This week....looking good! You guys practicing any other days this week?


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Racing will NOT BE THURSDAY NIGHT!!!!

WE WILL RACE ON SATURDAY NIGHT WITH THE CUP RACE.

I believe we are going to try to get together to do a little cleaning up and have a cookout and do some racing.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks for the info.

Anyone practicing during the week?


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Call Jerry, he probably does .

It will depend on his work schedule though.


----------



## -DC- (Oct 3, 2006)

hey guys we are starting a oval up here in hazel green al just outside of huntsville with the 1/18th cars and are planning on getting the buds cars what would you guys recomend starting out with for rules as far as the car goes and stuff we are wanting to keep it cheap and most of all fun!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I would say box stock but allow the ball diff and maybe run 4 cell if the track is small.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey DC shoot me an email [email protected] or give me a call 205-612-3812 and I will give you the scoop on what we are doing.

I can even hook you up with a great transponder system for the BRP's.


----------



## DSaw78 (Dec 28, 2006)

Can someone post the address where this track is? I would like to come check it out plus I only live ~5 minutes from Hueytown. 

Its been about 10 years since I raced (1/10 electric oval) and im very interested in getting back in and doing a little racing!


----------



## D.Goodwin (Jan 29, 2005)

DSaw78,
the track is on Lakeland Ave.one block off Brooklane Dr.
for more info. send me a p.m. :


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Dennis>> he found us.

Where in the heck have you been?


----------



## DSaw78 (Dec 28, 2006)

You all gonna be there again this Thurs? If so ill probably be back and may buy that truck that Jerry has for sale.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh yes, we are racing every Thursday night. The only time we miss a Thursday is if we are going to race on Saturday instead.

David, pick up some electronics and race Thursday. We have plenty of batteries between us, we can get you racing with no problem.


----------



## skillet22429 (Jul 30, 2002)

may drop by there agin also to kill some time......


----------



## DSaw78 (Dec 28, 2006)

ScottH said:


> Oh yes, we are racing every Thursday night. The only time we miss a Thursday is if we are going to race on Saturday instead.
> 
> David, pick up some electronics and race Thursday. We have plenty of batteries between us, we can get you racing with no problem.


Im gonna try my best to get everything, but I dont know if ill be able to get it all this week. It may be a couple weeks before I can get everything worked out. Damn bills :freak:


----------



## D.Goodwin (Jan 29, 2005)

Scotty,
I miss you guys at the track.I've had a full plate this last month.
And I'm also older than most of you,it takes me a little longer to
recuperate after the holidays.
Call me when you have time.If not I'll see you at the track.


----------



## Fordplay (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for the link David........Scott is going to be scared now.....the little boys that he use to "TRY" to beat up on are not small little racers anymore. :tongue: 

I think scott will remember me..... Jeff Gill

LOL, I remember cutting your grass "15 or 20 minutes" for a clod buster.LMAO :wave:


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Jeff Gill....

That name does not ring a bell.

As far as the "try", hmmmmmm. Do not seem to remember you from the oval scene in the 90's. Of course I did not pay much attention to the "also-rans" LOL 

Just kidding ya man!

Get the directions from David or I can shoot them to you, come out and see the show and get yourself a BRP truck.

Jerry still has a built kit for sale, if David does not beat you to it.


----------



## Fordplay (Jan 7, 2007)

LOL. I dont know if you remember but I am the one that helped Danny Irwin build his house. I think I was 16 when thunder road closed. I was a chubby blonde headed boy. I remember you a little....I think I was taller than you.  

I will have to wait until I get back on day shift before I get one of those. I did just buy a 1/10 scale oval racer though.


----------



## Fordplay (Jan 7, 2007)

David, send me your email address so I can send you the pics...


[email protected]


----------



## DSaw78 (Dec 28, 2006)

Scott, you would remember Jeff if you saw him.

I'm gonna try to make it down there this week. Had some things going and just didnt make it down there. I may try to bring ole Zac McDaniel with me this time  Im sure you remember him!


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

David-- I sure do remember Zach. We traveled to tons of races together. Maybe he can get one too. We could always use another backmarker. LOL


----------



## DSaw78 (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey Scott, does Jerry still have that truck for sale?


----------



## Fordplay (Jan 7, 2007)

What time do you start racing?


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

We will begin showing up around 5:00, racing starts at 7:00.


----------



## Fordplay (Jan 7, 2007)

About how long do you usually race? i have to be at work at 7 but I will try to sneak out for an hour or so.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

We run the mains at 9:00pm.


----------



## Fordplay (Jan 7, 2007)

ScottH said:


> We run the mains at 9:00pm.


Cool, I will be there about that time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fordplay (Jan 7, 2007)

:tongue: Well, came to watch for 30 minutes and stayed 2 hours. But it was nice to get to meet you guys and to see scott again. I think its been about 11 years since I have seen shorty.LOL But I will definately be getting one soon. If I can just get off this night shift I will be ok. :thumbsup:


----------



## DSaw78 (Dec 28, 2006)

These little things are pretty cool aren't they? Its neat that even though they are smaller and cheaper, its just as competitive as the 1/10 scales were  

Now I just gotta get all my stuff...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have raced them all and the BRP cars are the most fun!!


----------



## DSaw78 (Dec 28, 2006)

Getting my charger in the next day or two, and I got 4 packs of batteries today. Im slowly getting there  :thumbsup:

EDIT: What do most of you use for a servo?


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Hitech 225mg or 225hs


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

D -- you get a truck yet?


----------



## DSaw78 (Dec 28, 2006)

ScottH said:


> D -- you get a truck yet?


No not yet. Still working on getting a radio, and ive also gotta get an ESC and other stuff like tools, soldering iron etc :freak: I have NONE of my old stuff.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Harbor freight!

That will be a good place for the little tools. Do not waste your money on a soldering iron from them. Let me see what I can get you a decent Ungar or Weller for. Do you want just an iron or a station?


----------



## DSaw78 (Dec 28, 2006)

Im wanting a station, like the old Ungar I used to have. I found a Hakko and its a $100, but nice (for a soldering iron).

I found most of the tools I need for around $60 at Stormer Hobbies but I havent bought anything yet.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a Hakko. It is the best Iron I have ever used. And I have used alot of them. Call ACK Radio, ask for Mike and tell him I told you to call. See what they sell it for. That is where I got mine.


----------



## DSaw78 (Dec 28, 2006)

Are they local?


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes, they are are 4th ave SOuth and 31st Street.


----------



## DSaw78 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Scott.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Racing still going good down there in nice warm Al ??????


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh yes it is!

It is getting warmer and staying light longer.

Our turnout has been down some right now but we look for it to pick up soon.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

To top.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Sorry for the lack of updates.

Racing at Lakeland has been great! We have a new lot of handout motors that are assigned to each drive and left at the track.

This way if you do not take care of your stuff, another racer does not have to pay the price.

I have been busy with my new car, 1/10th scale NITRO OVAL PAN CAR.

I plan to get out there this Thursday and run some little cars!


----------



## jaysimpson (Jan 2, 2006)

ScottH: Some of us over in the Trussville area are trying to get some Mini-Z racing going and would like to know if you have any Mini-Z's show up and also if any of you guys would like to run with us? We bought 2 of the RCP "L" tracks which can make quite a large track for small cars. What do you think?


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Jay--

All that comes out are the BRP cars. We did run those Radio Shack cars for a bit but the BRP's are just way more fun and a much better car.

There are a few of us on this end of town, I am in Clay, and would not mind checking out the track. It will have to wait until after outdoor-oval season for me though.

What types of batteries and motors are you guys going to run in those cars and what scale are they? We may can run them all together.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Jay,
Have any of you made a trip to Jerry's Lakeland Speed way in Hueytown? If not, it may be worth you while at least once. If for nothing else look at the track lay out and get some ideas as to how you guys will want set up your track and run you races.

Maybe get a first hand look at the BRP cars. We run Stock trucks & Modified class cars but as Scott has told you mostly all BRP R/C cars. 

Most Thursday nights you can find at least 10+ racers competing in two classes and there ready to run. 
Come on out we'll find a car for you to run and see how you like it.

Mike Clark


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Jay> I race in Ohio with Bud, before you get to deep in a mini-z check out BRP they are FUN, not to expensive and almost indestructable


----------

